# 2004 Jetta TDI wagon oil change



## mkIVJetta009 (Jul 29, 2006)

I recently purchased a 2004 TDI wagon and am ready to start performing regular maintenance on it. This is my first diesel and so I dont know what kind of oil to use, how many miles between changes or anything else I should do around the same time as oil changes (fuel conditioners...etc.) tha car didnt come with any literature...
Also if anyone knows of a good book I should get to show me the ins and outs of this car I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

a good resource is http://www.tdiclub.com
technically, VW requires oil that meets VW505.01 specification.
10,000 miles for oil changes
good practice to use a cleaner every tank, such as the VW approved Stanadyne All-season diesel fuel additive. Many use POwerservice products.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

castrol syntec 5W 40 works beautifully


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (blacksmoke194)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blacksmoke194* »_castrol syntec 5W 40 works beautifully

doesn't meet 505.01, only 505.00


----------

